# been out everyday and still non in Northampton Co.



## athomas (Jan 24, 2013)

I have been out every day looking and still have not found a single morel mushroom.. Being a Disabled Vet keeps me from going to far into the woods . but was shown places that were close to the road.. I am not sure if its the weather here or the soil.. or I just can't see them.. But not sure what to do next to find some for my own use. 
I am not giving up , but if I don't find any I have had guys offer me some of there extras ( dried ) so may still have a shot at some for the year .. I am still hoping to find some of my own ,, Please let me know if anyone finds any in Northampton Co. Please ..


----------

